# Buds Gun Shop



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Has anyone purchased a firearm from Buds Gun Shop if so was ever thing straight up. The prices are very cheap. _____________________________________________________ Be prepared it was not raining when Noah built the Ark


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, and Yes, they are straight up... If they weren't, Feds would have had them by now..
But I've had 1 buy, w/o any neg. problems. Just set up your FFL dealer 1st, as they will require a copy of his license.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

gotta pay 3% if u are using credit card, and your ffl fee but they are the cheapest


----------



## obodabo (Oct 3, 2007)

bought my last 6 or 7 guns from them and had them shipped to ubers lock and gun.no problems,sometimes it takes a few days to get them shipped after you pay for them.the lawaway is dangerous if you are addicted to burnt gun powder like me.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Try a local dealer first, most if the time they can match Buds prices when you take in account the fees and shipping and you are supporting local folks. I know a few people that has had some real bad deals with Buds lately. Try sending a gun back to Buds later down the road if you have a problem or issue with it, most shops around take care of those who take care is them.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Tim at baywatch can order guns cheaper than most stocking dealers, if im paying cash he is the best bet

If not I prefer tradewinds due to the fact i can get fair trade in on stuff, but if im paying cash, ill go with whoever can get it cheapest


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Men for info I will check around to see what the locals can do. 

___________________________________________________ Be prepared it was not raining when Noah built the Ark.


----------



## KILOEASY (Jul 20, 2011)

*Gun shops*



saku39 said:


> tim at baywatch can order guns cheaper than most stocking dealers, if im paying cash he is the best bet
> 
> if not i prefer tradewinds due to the fact i can get fair trade in on stuff, but if im paying cash, ill go with whoever can get it cheapest


miles schuler at tradewinds is superb on trades-its worth the trip when getting guns shipped to you-i prefer ubers-kurt or coastal guns-jimmy. And keltec pf-9,s are great! I,ve had two for 5 years-way ahead of the pack on compact 9mm,s.price,size,weight,reliable,accurate-thats my experience with keltec-i did not care for the first p-11,s-trigger was a horse-ken


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

I hate buds, their customer service is horrible and shipping takes forever and a day. I've heard if you order pistols then you're good to go, but if you're ordering a long gun, it'll take two weeks-ish, which is unacceptable in my book, considering they are based of TN I believe.

Couldnt be all good reviews, right?


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Does Buds charge tax? If a local will match their price plus FFL I had rather give them the buss.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Buds is tempting.... No TAX + many of their guns have FREE SHIPPING....BUT....the ONE time I have ordered from them, I needed to return an item, and Could not EVER even reach customer assistance, let alone get any! .....so I guess if you are ordering something simple, maybe a pistol, and will NEVER need a return or service, then you MIGHT be O.K.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I looking to purchase a Springfield xd sc 9 and they have the package for 432.00 free shipping.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Bud's is not in Tennessee. They are located just outside Lexington Kentucky. I've never ordered from them but they seem to be setting the standard in internet pricing. Members on most all the gun forums compare prices to Bud's.
I've heard good things about them but have also heard sometimes they get backed up and shipping is slow in those instances.


----------

